# Best Gaming Headset for under $100 - Hyper X Cloud II or Sound BlasterX H5?



## Flogger23m (Dec 12, 2016)

Looking to get a new headset for under $100. Currently I am using a 6 year old Plantronics Gamecomm which still works well; the only downside is the cord on the right side seems to be getting loose and when moving around makes an annoying scratching sound. It came with an included Dolby 7.1 USB sound card which I use with it. I am primarily looking for a good gaming headset, but will use it for movies and everything else as well. I want good build quality that will last me another 5-6 years. I do want a mic, but I rarely use it so it is not the most important aspect for me.

Seems like ideal candidates I have found are the Hyper X Cloud II (or Cloud Core) or Sound BlasterX H5, both of which cost roughly the same price. Major difference is that the H5 lacks any 7.1 surround card with it. The Cloud II also has a cheaper option (Cloud Core) without the sound card and extras. My question is, will I be missing anything if I just use my motherboard's on board sound card with either the Cloud Core or SBX H5? My motherboard:

https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/Z87-G43.html#hero-overview

My next question is if the SBX h5 and Cloud Core will work decently with my current Dolby 7.1 sound card. Not sure what model it is, but it has "K011" on it. I am worried it may be rather out dated and using the SBX H5 with it or with my integrated motherboard sound card might be underwhelming for the headset.

SHX H5:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014US917K/?tag=tec06d-20

HyperX Cloud II
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SAYCXWG/?tag=tec06d-20

HyperX Cloud Core (same as above, minus USB sound card & extras)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0153XL4V2/?tag=tec06d-20

Any insight into these headsets or any other models would be appreciated. I will also mention that I use my headset on my laptop occasionally, and I assume a USB sound card is superior to whatever integrated sound card it has built into the motherboard.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 12, 2016)

Flogger23m said:


> I assume a USB sound card is superior to whatever integrated sound card it has built into the motherboard.


You may assume it is better than the integrated in your specific notebook, but it cannot be assumed all USB sound cards are better than all integrated sound. Many of the better motherboards feature excellent integrated sound. This is not only because many enthusiasts demand it, but also because many motherboards are going into home theater PCs (HTPCs) and used in home theater setups where folks spend $100s (or more) on just one speaker.

As for the headset, this is something only you can really decide for yourself. Not only do they have to feel good on your head, they must sound good to your ears. Everybody's heads and ears are different. The best any of us can really do is relate personal experiences about function and build quality.

Since I prefer real surround sound over the simulated surround sound found in headsets, I have a set of surround sound speakers (including rears mounted on the wall behind me) and cannot comment on any specific headphones. I am sure others will offer their suggestions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have had this one for a few years and I love it. Very strong and well built.

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-audio/razer-blackshark







Edit: I need they are going for a lil over 100 bones now. When I got mine they were about 90 bucks. Shop around and you may find em for less.


----------

